# Plus-X PULL to 80iso



## MattCReynolds (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey guys, the Kodak Plus-X info sheet only gives regular development time and 1 or 2 stop push times.

I am looking to PULL it down to 80 (I have already shot 2 rolls at 80). 
OR at least some kind of math needed to pull 125 to 80. It's like ~1 stop? A little less I think. 
I do believe there should be a % decrease of development time. There SHOULD be some kind of formula?

Cheers, 
- Matt


----------



## ann (Feb 3, 2011)

well, the rule of thumb is about 15% less;however, many folks just use the standard times for pulling.  It depends on how much testing you have done to determine how your equipment is working with the box speeds.

If this is a seriously critical roll, shoot another and do a clip test.


----------



## MattCReynolds (Feb 3, 2011)

thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## ann (Feb 3, 2011)

what developer, don't get below 5 minutes or you risk the chance of uneven development


----------



## MattCReynolds (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey,

D-76. I usually go 1+1 but if it's shorter than 6 minutes I'll just dilute to 1+3.
Thanks for the note though


----------



## trojancast (Feb 4, 2011)

I'd go D 76 1:1 for 6 minutes.  But that's just me.


----------



## Professional (Feb 12, 2011)

Use Diafine, it has just almost fixed time, so about 6 minutes or 8 minutes whatever ISO film speed you use.


----------



## MattCReynolds (Feb 12, 2011)

Professional said:


> Use Diafine, it has just almost fixed time, so about 6 minutes or 8 minutes whatever ISO film speed you use.



No. It's toxic and I'm strongly against it. 

I'm going to do some test rolls in D76 and Rodinal and decide. I have both developers on hand.


----------



## Professional (Feb 12, 2011)

I have Plus-X waiting for developing, and i will use D-76 as well, i still didn't open that Diafine box yet, but i think i will not push/pull this film, i shot it at normal box speed, so do your test and show us.


----------



## compur (Feb 12, 2011)

MattCReynolds said:


> Professional said:
> 
> 
> > Use Diafine ...
> ...



D76 and Rodinal are also toxic.  Virtually all commercially available developers 
are. And, so are many household cleaning products and other stuff around the 
house and garage.


----------



## MattCReynolds (Feb 12, 2011)

compur said:


> MattCReynolds said:
> 
> 
> > Professional said:
> ...



I'm aware. However I use doth my developers 1-shot and Diafine are exceptionally horrible for the environment.


----------



## compur (Feb 13, 2011)

MattCReynolds said:


> Diafine are exceptionally horrible for the environment.



Why do you say that?


----------



## Professional (Feb 13, 2011)

I think he is working in Environment department, so he is so sensitive to Diafine and something similar, in fact i heard that Diafine is harm but less harmful than Rodinal, i could manage to get Diafine online even it was difficult, but Rodinal was impossible to be shipped to me when it was available in the market, there are also another development i can't buy online, so what toxicity or harmful can Diafine do to the environment? Enlighten me so i can avoid it as well.


----------



## ann (Feb 13, 2011)

try zonal pro products they have been invented to be easier on the environment.


----------



## MattCReynolds (Feb 13, 2011)

Professional said:


> I think he is working in Environment department, so he is so sensitive to Diafine and something similar, in fact i heard that Diafine is harm but less harmful than Rodinal, i could manage to get Diafine online even it was difficult, but Rodinal was impossible to be shipped to me when it was available in the market, there are also another development i can't buy online, so what toxicity or harmful can Diafine do to the environment? Enlighten me so i can avoid it as well.



Hrm. I did some research and it looks like both Metol and Hydroquinone are in fact more toxic than I expected.

I think what I needed to clarify is concentrations. When you mix a one shot (like D-76 or Rodinal) it is about as harmful as an bathroom cleaner you may use.

Where as Diafine hardly ever gets dumped because it can last so long. 
Fixer is exceptionally harmful, and gets reused until exhaustion, and thus Diafine may not be as bad as I expressed earlier.

Sorry for the confusion!

On another note, Diafine may be useful if you are developing different rolls of film in a big tank, but I think I'm still going to avoid it. The fact that film speed is near negligible is scary! haha.


----------



## ann (Feb 13, 2011)

you may be more sensitive to the chemicals used in the darkroom, but most of the most toxic have been removed from production.

I have been doing darkroom work for over 63 years and the only side effect, i am hard to finger print.

Now , when one gets to toning, that is a different "animal" and care should be taken.

Color chemistry is a very toxic as well.


----------



## MattCReynolds (Feb 13, 2011)

ann said:


> you may be more sensitive to the chemicals used in the darkroom, but most of the most toxic have been removed from production.
> 
> I have been doing darkroom work for over 63 years and the only side effect, i am hard to finger print.
> 
> ...



I am very aware of the toxicity of color chemicals.

I use a respiration only when I'm mixing powder chemicals for B&W stuff. Not while working or developing.

Don't want to lose focus in this thread, so I'll bring it back to pulling plus-x. 
I'll post my results soon enough!


----------



## Professional (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey man, i bought RAW materials [chemicals] to produce Rodinal, i am not sure i have the required raw materials, but each of those materials are so toxic and dangerous, Hyd.Sod. alone is so scary, one mistake and i may burn my skin, and we don't know what other material can do.
Also about the fixer, it contains silver, and in some forums i heard people saying to not dump that fixer in the sink, i ignored that and always dumping it in the sink going to sewage network or wherever, so if i am so critic about some materials toxicity and i don't care about something else that can be same or closer toxic to those then i am confusing and contradicting myself.
Althout your fear about Diafine, i will use it when the time is coming, is it that toxic as you believe or not doesn't matter for me, i bought it to use it, and i am sure i will dilute it and reuse it more than once for limited quantity and i hope this will make it less toxic, and at the end i live in different country than you ;-)


----------

